# An Indispensable Addition to My Sanding Equipment



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought the old powermatic version of this sander at auction a while back. Unfortunately it is missing most of the drums/spindles and the cast iron top has warped to a sort of cup shape. Someday I'll find some replacement parts (any idea where I can get them?) and make a new top out of melamine. Other than that, it seems very powerful and smooth.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

It might be worth checking dimensions and such, since Jet is just the cheaper version of PM.

You can do a quick search for the Jet and PM manuals and I know the Jet is free on line.

Sorry, that's the best I can do.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd take a look at what Harbor Freight has in terms of the rubber and sanding cylinders. I believe I saw the rubber sleeves near the sandpaper, and I know they sell the sandpaper cylinders in packs of five.

You would have to check if the rubbers are of the same I.D. I know the HF unit goes from 1/4" to 3". And of course, the HF does not come with individual spindles.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I have this same Jet sander and love it. I wouldn't trade it for anything except a bigger more powerful one.


----------

